# FSU VS Ok SU



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Ball game has started


T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

FSU field goal

3-0


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> FSU field goal
> 
> 3-0



What, no TD for the best team in the history of football?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Touchdown fsu

10-0 


t


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Touchdown fsu

17-0


T


----------



## tcward (Aug 30, 2014)

17-7 Cowboys coming back!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> What, no TD for the best team in the history of football?



Auburn got them rattled still


T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2014)

Haven't been able to watch game but am following on my phone. Looks like Jameis isn't doing very well and run game pretty much non existent. They need to tighten it up or they'll be in a dog fight.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 30, 2014)

Jameis is trying to force some things and so far he's paying for it. Need to find some rhythm in the second half.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 30, 2014)

Maybe someone will put a good lick on Winston and knock his eyes back right!!!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Field goal criminoles


Wife isn't happy.  Lol


T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok su touchdown 

Wife is even more unhappy.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

I think Winston OD'd on crab legs before the game started


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Ok su touchdown
> 
> Wife is even more unhappy.



Your wife is a FSU fan too?
Mine is not happy either. She also hates the FSU helmets.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Your wife is a FSU fan too?
> Mine is not happy either. She also hates the FSU helmets.



Oh yeah. She's not happy 


  I'm Pulling for fsu but if they lose tee-hee-hee from the red clay of war eagle territory. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

TD fsu Winston ran like he stole it!


T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Touchdown Ok state

T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2014)

It ain't looking good for the Noles. It's time for someone to step up.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

If they lose gonna blow their #1 rating. 


T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Touchdown fsu

Wifey is getting happy again


T


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> If they lose gonna blow their #1 rating.
> 
> 
> T



I don't believe that will be an issue.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

TD Oklahoma state


T


----------



## weagle (Aug 30, 2014)

Cowboy's aint quitting.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

Pac12 refs  

T


----------



## Throwback (Aug 30, 2014)

37-31 free shoes university wins


T


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 30, 2014)

Wasn't pretty but I'll take it. Not a fan of the new unis or the new logo or the play of our O-line or the play of our QB but I hope it's just game 1 jitters. Gotta get better!


----------



## lolliepop (Aug 30, 2014)

we didn't play like the #1 team in the country nor the #25th. Winston needs to stop foolin with his gold chain and worry bout makin plays. tonite looked like he was tryin to look cool rather than execute plays


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Aug 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> TD fsu Winston ran like he stole it!
> 
> 
> T


That's cause he probably did!


----------



## lolliepop (Aug 30, 2014)

Yep, O line didn't look interested in run blocking tonight. Gotta give it to the cowboys though, they came to play ball.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2014)

That was ugly but a win is a win.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> . Gotta get better!



A LOT better.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 31, 2014)

They played a good football team last night and I knew before the game that my Noles would be in for a fight. I like it, glad it was close that will help us the rest of the season.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 31, 2014)

Character building game for sure. They were never tested like that last year until the NCG. Could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 31, 2014)

Very fortunate to get out of there with the W


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 31, 2014)

Showed a lot more formations and plays than they wanted to I'm sure. 

They looked human despite what eSpin says....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2014)

After getting home and watching the game I've come to the conclusion that either....

1. The Noles bought in to all the hype and thought they had an easy win

Or 

2. We just won't be the team we were last year.

I'm hoping it's just the fact that they bought in to the hype. Either way we were popped in the mouth last night. Now they know what it's like to have that target on their back. Hopefully this lights a fire under them. 

Winston was rattled after a couple big hits and performed pretty poorly compared to last year. Rashad Greene cant be the only receiver he throws to. The running game has to improve. There is no excuse for that senior O line to have as poor of a showing as they did.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Showed a lot more formations and plays than they wanted to I'm sure.
> 
> They looked human despite what eSpin says....



They looked very beatable.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 31, 2014)

Could it be that OSU is a good football team?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2014)

OSU looked good, and did not back down.
FSU is good,...but it's a lot different defending a NC form sneaking into one


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Aug 31, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Could it be that OSU is a good football team?



They are very good.  FSU looks very beatable at the moment......going up against about 6 teams.


OU, Auburn, AL, Ga, A&M, Mi State come to mind after watching this weekend.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Aug 31, 2014)

I kept on trying to tell everyone how bad we were going to miss Jernigan and Mac in the middle. Stample is not the answer. Chris Casher really hurt us by not taking care of business in the classroom. All yall ragging on Winston happen to notice he had average blocking and only one receiver that got open? He did pass for 300 plus with NO running game by the way. Was he as sharp as last year? Nope. Neither was anyone else on the team. Give the guy a break.
Either we really step it up now and play like champions, or we lose 2-3 games this year.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2014)

Like I said we will see


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Like I said we will see



I wouldn't get all giddy just yet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I kept on trying to tell everyone how bad we were going to miss Jernigan and Mac in the middle. Stample is not the answer. Chris Casher really hurt us by not taking care of business in the classroom. All yall ragging on Winston happen to notice he had average blocking and only one receiver that got open? He did pass for 300 plus with NO running game by the way. Was he as sharp as last year? Nope. Neither was anyone else on the team. Give the guy a break.
> Either we really step it up now and play like champions, or we lose 2-3 games this year.



Your right Winston had a good showing stat wise and his TD run really helped out. I just think that he tried to force too many throws. There were several times he could have been picked off that he wasn't. I think he just wasn't expecting the amount of pressure he had.

And yes, the entire teams needs a whoopin in practice this week. Maybe this was a wakeup call. I still don't understand how that senior O line had that many breakdowns. We'll find out if they will step up when Clemson comes to town.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 2, 2014)

Folks OSU plays some good ball and can hold their own, will make good teams not look so good.....


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 2, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> OSU looked good, and did not back down.
> FSU is good,...but it's a lot different defending a NC form sneaking into one



Awwwww do I smell sour grapes, go cry me a river Tide boy!


----------



## alphachief (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not happy with the way we played...but good teams can play poorly and still win.  I think OSU is a much better team than people gave them credit for...and a close game early will benefit us over the long haul.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 2, 2014)

Now that that is out of the way.............

Maybe we can get our heads on straight and give Pender more carries.  Williams will rack up stats against bad teams this year off of sheer athleticism, but ne is not a running back.

We'll be fine, but with each game we win that number (17 in a row right now) gets bigger.  The bigger the number the more pressure there is to to win the next one.

We won't be as good as last year, at least not until mid season, but we'll be in the playoff and I still like our chances to win it.

The only team that looked good this past weekend was UGA for a half.  So that made me feel a little better.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 2, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Now that that is out of the way.............
> 
> Maybe we can get our heads on straight and give Pender more carries.  Williams will rack up stats against bad teams this year off of sheer athleticism, but ne is not a running back.
> 
> ...


Rebel
I agree about Williams. Went down way too easy and ran straight up. I was most disappointed with our OLine. They have NO excuse!! We are just decent along the DLine this year, not elite. We will be in dogfights against good teams. When you have to play tight games constantly you lose some of them. We have a chance to fix some things and Clemson doesn't scare me at all at Doak. NotreDame, Louisville, and UF are the teams most likely to beat us.
Gonna be fun. We'll see.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 2, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Awwwww do I smell sour grapes, go cry me a river Tide boy!



Brilliant...absolutely brilliant


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 2, 2014)

FSU is loaded with talent,...talent alone does not win on it's own accord.

FSU will not sneak up on anyone this season, then again they don't really play anyone this season.

Give props to OSU...they were well prepared for the opener, but like the NCG, FSU had more horses and it showed late in the game.
If you FSU fans take offense to that statement, you simply have not been in this position in a while.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 2, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Brilliant...absolutely brilliant



I know right?  Even when you try and be nice.

FSU played a good team the other night.  That's all.  They won but it's not like they're super human no matter how bad some of you guys may want them to be.  And Winston is good but he ain't super man.  oSU plays some good defense the other night.  Teams aren't gonna just lay down for FSU.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> FSU is loaded with talent,...talent alone does not win on it's own accord.
> 
> FSU will not sneak up on anyone this season, then again they don't really play anyone this season.
> 
> ...



If any FSU takes offense to the statement, they are idiots.....or Woodsman.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know right?  Even when you try and be nice.



There you are again.  You're really gonna use what Woodsman says as a reason to respond.  Best to just ignore him.

Plus, you should have plenty to talk Dawg football about after Saturday.  Why keep trolling the FSU threads?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2014)

Not impressed with FSU this year Or Bama. If there were a game between fsu and uga on Saturday the dawgs would win.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 3, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Not impressed with FSU this year Or Bama. If there were a game between fsu and uga on Saturday the dawgs would win.



Apples and oranges...I'd take the Noles against the dawgs any time, anywhere.  We proved last year and with our first game this year that we can play bad and still win.  Can't say that UGA has established that yet.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Not impressed with FSU this year Or Bama. If there were a game between fsu and uga on Saturday the dawgs would win.



Here we go. I knew I'd see this pop up.  Congrats on beating a team with an overrated defense and replacing the best qb AND wr in the program's history in the same year.

You'll find out, if you follow Clemson, that the defense you ran so well against last year is the same as it was last year.  They shut down subpar opponents and get shredded by good offenses.

We should get a chance to find out, if y'all can win the SECCG.  If y'all fall short of that game, this year is a disaster.  The SEC East is no better than the ACC Atlantic this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Here we go. I knew I'd see this pop up.  Congrats on beating a team with an overrated defense and replacing the best qb AND wr in the program's history in the same year.
> 
> You'll find out, if you follow Clemson, that the defense you ran so well against last year is the same as it was last year.  They shut down subpar opponents and get shredded by good offenses.
> 
> We should get a chance to find out, if y'all can win the SECCG.  If y'all fall short of that game, this year is a disaster.  The SEC East is no better than the ACC Atlantic this year.


I'm not a dog fan or sec homer. I just think the dogs are better team and would beat you guys.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm not a dog fan or sec homer. I just think the dogs are better team and would beat you guys.



Based off of one game?  I don't know who would win.  I haven't seen enough from anyone to say with certainty.  I know Gurley is more than a handful, but could he beat us single handedly?  I don't think so.  Someone else would have to step up.  Clemson's defense i s good, but waaay overrated.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 3, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I'm not a dog fan or sec homer. I just think the dogs are better team and would beat you guys.



I think UGA is definitely good this year. We'll get to find out, I don't see anybody in the SEC slowing them down.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2014)

maker4life said:


> I think UGA is definitely good this year. We'll get to find out, I don't see anybody in the SEC slowing them down.





if they run up on a team with a quarterback that can "throw the bomb" they'll be in trouble. 



T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2014)

maker4life said:


> I think UGA is definitely good this year. We'll get to find out, I don't see anybody in the SEC slowing them down.



They could make a little noise this year based on the 2nd half of the Clemson game. Texas A&M (if they play them) and Auburn will test them.

I have a feeling Bama and hopefully FSU will get it together as the season progresses. It doesn't matter what it looks like as long as its a W.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 3, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Apples and oranges...I'd take the Noles against the dawgs any time, anywhere.  We proved last year and with our first game this year that we can play bad and still win.  Can't say that UGA has established that yet.



New season.  All you've "proven" is that you don't look so hot when the competition is closer to even.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 3, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> New season.  All you've "proven" is that you don't look so hot when the competition is closer to even.



And if your track record holds up...you'll blow a game or two you had in the bag and be out of it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 3, 2014)

alphachief said:


> And if your track record holds up...you'll blow a game or two you had in the bag and be out of it.



We shall see.  Since y'all don't play anybody else this season I guess you will have to blow a game to lose.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Sep 3, 2014)

FSU is the Ohio State of the ACC. Plays absolutely no one all year, wins a championship every 10-12 years, and wants to be known as a dynasty.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 3, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> FSU is the Ohio State of the ACC. Plays absolutely no one all year, wins a championship every 10-12 years, and wants to be known as a dynasty.


Blah Blah Blah!!!
Yes and don't Kentucky, Vandy, and South Carolina look like rugged mighty SEC East teams yall are going to have to face?  And who knows if UF is going to be any good or not?
So you KNOW you had a quality win against Clemson? And you KNOW that OK State isn't a pretty dang good, talented team, right? It was one game fellas. I'd slow down on accusing FSU fans of thinking _they_ have a dynasty if I were you.
You know I have no problem giving Georgia props for one game. First off, yall talk out of both sides of your mouth. When YOU beat Clemson it was a great victory by a vastly superior SEC team. When FSU destroys Clemson it's simply because we don't "play anybody."
Why do I waste my time? I already know how this goes. Cracks me up that FSU fans are accused of being dilusional and overly bragging about their team. So glad none of you Dawg fans do that.
So tell me. What kind of a team is Bama after watching ONE game? Clint Tricket threw for almost 400 on them. Another mighty SEC powerhouse of course. Right? Do you honestly believe that Bama's season can be judged by their first game of the year? OK, enough beating my head against the wall.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 4, 2014)

Calm down guys the UGA fans are still getting used to being 1-0 after week 1. Give them a break!


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> We shall see.  Since y'all don't play anybody else this season I guess you will have to blow a game to lose.



Who does UGA play? Yeah, nobody

Get back to us after your program is relevant again. 1980 was a long time ago.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2014)

As pumped up as a lot of my bulldog fan friends are right now I'm scared if the tide turns theyll hurt themselves

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> As pumped up as a lot of my bulldog fan friends are right now I'm scared if the tide turns theyll hurt themselves
> 
> T



Sounds like you have some nutjobs for friends.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Sounds like you have some nutjobs for friends.





They're uga fans being delusional is a given

T


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> They're uga fans being delusional is a given
> 
> T



Sounds like you guys are made for each other.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 4, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> FSU is the Ohio State of the ACC. Plays absolutely no one all year, wins a championship every 10-12 years, and wants to be known as a dynasty.



Dynasty is in the eyes of the beholder...all I know is that we won it last year, and your team...whoever it might be...did not.  As for this year...guess we're all gonna have to wait and see, but our chances are as good as anybody's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Dynasty is in the eyes of the beholder...all I know is that we won it last year, and your team...whoever it might be...did not.  As for this year...guess we're all gonna have to wait and see, but our chances are as good as anybody's.



That's one thing that i thought after week one of the college football season. Nobody appeared to be a totally dominant team from the first snap. A lot of teams will improve, some will falter, and some will be blindsided by an opponent they least expect.
 As much as i cringed watching he Tide defense get cut to pieces by WVU's passing attack, I still haven't given up the hope that it was mainly because of Trey Depriests suspension. Saban has alays relied on a defensive player to be the field general and direct the defense. In year's past, it was Rolando McClain, and Don'te Hightower. This year it is Depriest.


----------



## chocolate dog (Sep 4, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Get back to us after your program is relevant again. 1980 was a long time ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Who does UGA play? Yeah, nobody
> 
> Get back to us after your program is relevant again. 1980 was a long time ago.



Oh that's hilarious.  Do y'all even have any ranked teams left on your little girl schedule?  

And what does being relevant have to do with anything?  Florida State was the definition of irrelevant for fourteen years.  And all fourteen of them you clowns ran your mouths like the NC had to go through you.  Shut your cake hole on the relevance front.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


>



Der her her.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> As pumped up as a lot of my bulldog fan friends are right now I'm scared if the tide turns theyll hurt themselves
> 
> T





Ain't that the truth.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh that's hilarious.  Do y'all even have any ranked teams left on your little girl schedule?
> 
> And what does being relevant have to do with anything?  Florida State was the definition of irrelevant for fourteen years.  And all fourteen of them you clowns ran your mouths like the NC had to go through you.  Shut your cake hole on the relevance front.



Fourteen years is better than 34 years or whatever it is now


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Fourteen years is better than 34 years or whatever it is now



34 years, 8 months and 3 days.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> 34 years, 8 months and 3 days.



And working on 10 years since a conference championship too 


T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> And working on 10 years since a conference championship too
> 
> 
> T



All that's going to change this year though. They are on FIRE!!


----------

